

For Overwhelmed Founders, Less is More - jasonshen
http://scalablestartup.berkeley.edu/2013/11/13/for-overwhelmed-founders-less-is-more/

======
tsheng
Boils down to prioritization when you have more things to do than time to do
them. Not rocket science but getting in the habit of single-tasking a small
list of critical things adds up over time.

Fast Company published a great article called “The Amazing History of the To-
Do List” yesterday. The article shares the story of how efficiency expert Ivy
Lee transformed productivity at Bethlehem Steel.

“Lee’s advice to each member of the company’s management team was to write a
to-do list at the end of each day, which consisted of the six most important
tasks to be done the following day. Then they were told to organize the list
based on the highest priority tasks.”

Good reminder Jason

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3021379/work-smart/the-amazing-
hi...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3021379/work-smart/the-amazing-history-of-
the-to-do-list-and-how-to-make-one-that-actually-works?utm_source=facebook)

